
Liz Warren: I'll Smash Up Amazon, Google, Facebook – If Elected to White House - azemda
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/08/liz_warren_technology_break/
======
deytempo
And you can guess who is not going to get any funding from Silicon Valley

